# Audio / Video >  Kasetes "čīkstēšana"

## littlepirat

Kas rada šo "čīkstēšanu" atskaņojot vecu kaseti? Uz viena maģa čīkst vairāk, uz cita mazāk. Vai kaut ko var izdarīt tai kasetei, lai būtu iespējams nociparot kaseti bez "čīkstēšanas"? Dažreiz man ir palīdzējis, ja lentu no vecās krievu kasetes pārliek ārzemju kasetes korpusā, bet šai kasetei tas nepalīdz.

----------


## Ints

Pa lielam, čīkst piespiedējspilventiņš. Pamēģini šā vietā iestūķēt vates piciņu.

----------


## Rombo

Vispār jau pie ieciparošanas ir vienalga vai tā kasete čīkst vai ne. Akustiskie trokšņi netiek nolasīti no lentes,tikai magnētiskais ieraksts. Cita lieta ja lentei ir vibrācija,tad signāls tiek kropļots. Pamēģini iemest ierakstu datorā un atskaņo.

----------


## Ints

[q]
Ведь скрип механический, так почему он записывается на ленту[/q]
потому что из за детонации в ЛПМ и плохого прижима ленты к головке эта пара начинает работать как мембрана-микрофон 
Apmēram tā tas domāts

http://www.phantom.sannata.ru/forum/...408&a=do_print

----------


## Rombo

Tā jau arī ir lentas vibrācija. Jā,pareizi pateici ka vajag piespiedēja vietā ielikt vati. Var vēl mēģināt šo piespiedēju izņemt un izmazgāt benzīnā,filca gabaliņs ir pilns ar lentes putekļiem,pārakmeņojies. Var piemeklēt jaunu filci,izgriezt un uzlīmēt uz plāksnītes.

----------


## Vitalii

> ... Ведь скрип механический, так почему он записывается на ленту?
> - потому что из за детонации в ЛПМ и плохого прижима ленты к головке эта пара начинает работать как мембрана-микрофон.
> http://www.phantom.sannata.ru/forum/...408&a=do_print


  Piepbilde: tas ir pie ieraksta kasete, pie atskanoshanas - tam nav nozimes.

----------


## Vitalii

> Kas rada šo "čīkstēšanu" atskaņojot vecu  kaseti? Uz viena maģa čīkst vairāk, uz cita mazāk. Vai kaut ko var  izdarīt tai kasetei, lai būtu iespējams nociparot kaseti bez  "čīkstēšanas"? Dažreiz man ir palīdzējis, ja lentu no vecās krievu  kasetes pārliek ārzemju kasetes korpusā, bet šai kasetei tas nepalīdz  .


 sai lentai jau nepalidzesi vairs - problema: kasetes  lentas emulsijas ( magnetiska pulvera emulsijas kaite...veido kepigu  massu kas rada ar to ciksteshanu )
ar lentinieku lentam ir tas pats  triks, tikai tam problema arstejas pie nosacijuma kad lentu vajag  pardzit ciparos - lentu mitrina pirms galvam.

- starpcitu: J.Lapinska padoms - kad pats saskaros ar sho problemu ciparojot lentu.

----------


## Isegrim

Atslāņojies feromagnētiskais pulveris kasetē ir tas pats, kas kolofonijs uz vijoles lociņa. Tas nosēžas arī uz citām virsmām/vadotnēm, kas ar lentu kontaktējas, ne tikai uz piespiedējspilventiņa. Tāpēc kasete jāizjauc, virsmas jānotīra (ja vajag, maigi nokasot, nebojājot) un skopi jāsmērē ar silikona taukiem. Tad problēma pazūd.

----------


## Rombo

Ja jau lente ir tik pārkaltuse ka no viņas birst feromagnētiķis tad te vairs neko līdzēt nevar,tikai izmest. Taču tēmas uzsācējs neko tādu neminēja,nebija jautājuma par kaut kādu lentes atjaunošanu.

----------

